# Good fish documentary



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Just thought I'd recommend the documentary Amazon Abyss to all you fish nuts out there. It's a great underwater documentary that actually focuses strictly on fresh water stuff. A lot of the fish we keep in our aquariums are filmed in the wild in this documentary and it has some other really neat stuff too. Great for seeing where your fish are really from ! I wish there was more out there like this one. If there are, please let us all know! It's a BBC documentary and you can purchase it on amazon and a variety of other places. There's probably a streaming site somewhere where you can stream it for cheaper than the dvd set too. 

Really good stuff, really entertaining.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

this is a great one as well






6 parts to it
click on high definition


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the link. That was pretty cool. The part about the young pirarucu was really interesting.


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks. Great link.


----------



## ka NUK (Dec 19, 2008)

Hooked the laptop to the big(ger) screen and was glued to both documentaries with my sons (3 and 7). Thanks for the link!

Here's a good youtube clip on Lake Malawi. I can't get over the density of the cichlid population.

ka NUK


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

nice video


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, when I saw the arowana snap up, I was shocked. They do that?


----------



## juanitow (Jun 21, 2008)

Google video tends to have many BBC documentaries for free


----------

